# GE Spacemaker dryer won't shut off.



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

out of curiosity,cause it was such a strange problem, i looked that model up. according to the lookup that's a one piece unit sourced from Frigidaire. bizzarro that you were able to separate them. if this unit worked ok before you took it apart-something is not right with wiring[on time dry it's straight run through]. is everything hooked up according to code? i'm not sure this dryer is safe. i would call a servicer and have it checked.


----------

